# High LH and FSH Values



## StoliFTW

Happy New Year to Everyone. Hope everyone had a blast last night, or at least got to watch some fireworks.. 

Got my blood results back today. FYI, Cycle was 16 weeks Test E @ around 700mg/week, with Var for 6 weeks @ 70mg/week. Cycle ended 9/27. 5 week standard PCT of Nolva, Clomid, with Exemestane (aromasin) as needed.

It appears by LH and FSH value are high. Tried researching it for a second, but can't really pinpoint the cause or ways to bring those down. I'll keep researching, but any help I can get in interpreting my results, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Bros


----------



## Rumpy

How long after PCT was the blood draw?


----------



## StoliFTW

6 weeks after PCT

started PCT Oct 11 - 5 weeks puts me @ Nov 15. Took Test Yesterday, so 6 weeks and 4 days.

SO i Guess having high LH is actually a good thing? Meaning I'm producing my own test again?


----------



## RedLang

Wow they are really cranking! 

Thats a great end result for a pct.

My guess would be that your system is still upregulated from the clomid use. I would re-test in another 6 weeks to check.


----------



## Rumpy

That was going to be my guess.  I ran labs 3 weeks after PCT and had similar results, but I retested 5 weeks later (8 weeks after PCT) and they were back to normal.  I would have thought 6 weeks would have been more than enough time, but I don't know what else could cause it.


----------



## Megatron28

If your total testosterone was low, elevated LH and FSH would signal primary hypogonadism.  But your TT looks really good at 754.  Do you have pre-cycle labs to compare these results against?

I agree with everyone on checking your numbers again in about 6 weeks.  Make sure you do it first thing in the morning.

You estradiol looks really low at 13 (on the regular assay).  Are you still taking anything to inhibit aromatization?  How do your joints feel?  And how's your energy level?


----------



## StoliFTW

With embarassment I say this... I did not take pre-cycle bloods. It was a foolish mistake as I took away a strong tool in judging how my recovery is coming along.  Live and Learn. I will take another test mid-february to see where I'm at. I want to plan for my third cycle, and hope bloods support a 3rd cycle Mid-March, or April at the latest.

Not sure why my E2 is so low, I haven't taken any AI's since Thanksgiving.. My shoulder joints are in some pain, but I contribute that because I've been doing a 5x5 PL program 3xWeek, with 2xWeek working chest and Military Presses. 

Energy level is coming back, right after PCT, around Turkey Day, I felt like shit and was tired and felt overall bad. It seems to get better every day. 

Not sure if this matters, but I haven't had sex in 3 weeks, so maybe that's why my LH is so high? IDK ....


----------



## def

Most likely a result of clomid use. Out of curiosity how much clomid did you use for those 5 weeks?


----------



## StoliFTW

def said:


> Most likely a result of clomid use. Out of curiosity how much clomid did you use for those 5 weeks?



I did 100 first day then 75/50/25/25/10.


----------



## def

I'd give it another couple of weeks. LH and FSH are inhibited by E2 and various other chemical steroidal side reactions in the cholesterol conversion process. The fact that your E2 is low may be contributing to this issue. If in another couple of weeks your FSH and LH are still high I'd go see a doc because it may be an issue secondary to the low E2 you're experiencing.


----------



## StoliFTW

@def thanks for reply. Yes going to get bloods again mid February. We will see then. Hope all is good


----------



## Cobra Strike

Good advice in this thread by a few guys...now I will play devils advocate 

I realize everyone is worried about recovery but the fact is that your recovery will diminish with each cycle you run. So short and to the point...if your not willing to trt then you shouldnt be running cycles either. Everyone is different and everyone that reaches trt will get there faster or slower then others...but everyone that continues to cycle will get there. There are much greater things to worry about then LH and FSH levels. I would be more concerned with RBC WBC BUN BUN/CREATINE RATIO AST ALT and one thing that is extremely important that isnt on blood work...your blood pressure.


----------



## def

very, very true.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Cobra Strike said:


> Good advice in this thread by a few guys...now I will play devils advocate
> 
> I realize everyone is worried about recovery but the fact is that your recovery will diminish with each cycle you run. So short and to the point...if your not willing to trt then you shouldnt be running cycles either. Everyone is different and everyone that reaches trt will get there faster or slower then others...but everyone that continues to cycle will get there. There are much greater things to worry about then LH and FSH levels. I would be more concerned with RBC WBC BUN BUN/CREATINE RATIO AST ALT and one thing that is extremely important that isnt on blood work...your blood pressure.



A devil's advocate to a devil's advocate???:

The more you put into your recovery, ie the better PCT you run, optimally use HCG/HMG, time on and off, etc the longer you push back TRT. You're absolutely right each cycle will diminish recovery to some degree and TRT is a fine treatment option but that doesn't mean we should necessarily rush to jump on TRT if it isn't needed (not saying that's what you're advocating). If we get 'optimal' or best case scenario recovery out of each cycle we may be able to stay off the needle marriage for a longer period of time. 

Also the panels you posted are incredibly important as well, I hope no one would deny that. I always pay attention to those values when looking over blood work.


----------



## StoliFTW

Well, looks like things have returned to normal. Don't necessarily like my low(ish) T Levels, or slightly elevated Estradiol, but I think that's in line with baseline. Wife is also 9 month preganant, maybe my estro is high because of 'dad' like feelings.. Who knows.

What's your thoughts on this second test? Should I wait another month and take another test? I'm certainly ready to go.. Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

StoliFTW said:


> Well, looks like things have returned to normal. Don't necessarily like my low(ish) T Levels, or slightly elevated Estradiol, but I think that's in line with baseline. Wife is also 9 month preganant, maybe my estro is high because of 'dad' like feelings.. Who knows.
> 
> What's your thoughts on this second test? Should I wait another month and take another test? I'm certainly ready to go.. Thanks for the help fellas.



So by my math you've been off PCT for around 12wks which is plenty of time for things to stabilize after PCT. This doesn't mean your recovery is complete necessarily but you're not hyper-excreting from the PCT meds. Your TT is towards the low end for sure in terms of age (32?) but not sure what your baseline or pre-cycle levels were either. Estradiol isn't really elevated; it's perfectly within range. I wouldn't bother running another blood test but it would also depend on what you're trying to do: avoid TRT and get your levels higher (depending on baseline levels and if it's even possible to restore to those levels), run another cycle, etc??


----------



## Rumpy

Everything Doc said.  It really depends on what your plans are.  If you're going to cycle again, I would wait and run pre-cycle labs right before you start.  Everything else looks good.  I wish I had your liver values.  I don't think there's much to be learned from running another one in a month.


----------



## StoliFTW

Thanks for the quick replies. Plan is to run another cycle in the very near future. Unfortunately, I don't have base levels.  Wanted to start the cycle in March... 

Sent via Mobile


----------



## DocDePanda187123

StoliFTW said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. Plan is to run another cycle in the very near future. Unfortunately, I don't have base levels.  Wanted to start the cycle in March...
> 
> Sent via Mobile



I'd give you my blessing but with some caution...each cycle will only serve to lower your TT...it's not going to go up from here. Get used to the idea of TRT. Not to freak you out and not to say you'll need it after this cycle but some doctors are treating people in the low 300s TT as hypogonadal and you're not far from that. I'd suggest for all future cycles to include HCG for the DURATION/EMTIRE cycle and extend the length of your PCT to 5-6wks just to try to keep that needle marriage at bat for as long as possible. 

Have a fun and safe cycle! What are you planning for it btw?


----------



## StoliFTW

Doc, again appreciate your insights.

I definitely share the concern in regards my low TT and am aware of the potential risk needing TRT at some point down the line. I guess it's not matter of if I will need TRT, but when. Seeing those low T levels was the reason I was playing the idea to wait another month and take another BW test to see whether my T levels went up, or god forbid down. Either way, a cycle is coming no questions about it.

I reckon I need to stock up one some more HCG as the plan was to blast 500mg EOD after my last shot and before PCT. I will take your advise and reshuffle my cycle to implement the HCG during duration of cycle.

In regards Cycle - trying to keep simple again this time around, Test Cyp 16 weeks @ 750mg/week, and 8 weeks Var @ 50mg/day. Plan was to frontload the Var. I was toying with the idea of drol instead of Var and/or Tren Ace and Test Cyp, but feel I'm not ready for Tren yet. 
PCT will consists of Clomid (75/50/50/25/25) and Nolva (40/20/20/10/10). AI will be Aromasin to take as needed, dictated by my nipples, and mid cycle bloods.

I still somehow think being that I'm expecting a child any day now is messing with my Test levels, is that possible at all?

Thanks again Doc.


----------

